
Vanilla JavaScript is a fast, lightweight, cross-platform framework - rwcorbett
http://vanilla-js.com/
======
HocusLocus
Every time this is posted I am suckered into exploring it and get excited all
over again. The project has been abandoned because apps built on it are
supported by too many browsers and OSs.

We're just not there yet. Maybe someday.

~~~
rwcorbett
You're joking right? It's hard to catch typed sarcasm...

If not - then maybe this should help explain how Vanilla JS works ;-)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JavaScript](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JavaScript)

------
captain_perl
I'm been a proud vanilla-js programmer for over 2 decades.

The only in-built thing really lacking is customizable dialogs, such as HTML
modal and modeless dialogs, and starred password input control dialogs.

All of the typical JS packages are available for vanilla-js, like calendar and
color pickers.

What's funny is that other developers' ears usually perk up when you mention
being a vanilla-js programmer, and often want a demo to see how you can do
entire apps without jquery, etc.

------
rwcorbett
Vanilla JS is a fast, lightweight, cross-platform framework for building
incredible, powerful JavaScript applications.

in response to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18012334#18017288](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18012334#18017288)

